
USCIS received over 236,000 H-1B petitions - hurrycane
https://www.uscis.gov/news/alerts/uscis-completes-h-1b-cap-random-selection-process-fy-2017
======
hurrycane
Last year there were 233,000 petitions. Only 85k petitions are actually
accepted each year. Compare that to 172,500 petitions received in 2014 and
125,000 in 2013.

This means the rate of companies that use h-1b has actually slowed down by a
lot. I know as a fact that most of the US tech companies that have offices in
Europe, are actually transitioning to using L-1 visas and don't apply for H-1b
anymore.

If you're a small startup and you want to hire someone who is not a US citizen
your options are pretty limited right now.

~~~
dianamp
So true! Been there myself! And have friends that are getting told by big tech
companies that they don't do H1Bs anymore and prefer to do L1s and people
working from their Europe offices.

